# DTG Print on Safety Vest



## todd17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes these are 100% polyester, but I have never had any problems with washability. A lot of my customers don't wash them anyway, they wear them for a week or two then toss them and put on a new one if they wear everyday like the garbage companies, road construction guys, and street maintenance guys and such. 

We also offer these at wholesale or net prices to others in the industry 
http://www.1stplaceapparel.com/product.php?product=38552 
Prices are based on ABCCC

Todd
1st Place Apparel.com
715-723-9070


----------



## todd17 (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## todd17 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lets see if the picture shows up


----------



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

Todd, Im in the same boat. I placed a post earlier about this. Everyone sees polyester and says no. I just have to print one and see how it works.


----------

